# MBTI and suicide



## gnargnar (Apr 28, 2015)

Why would each type commit suicide?

A little morbid, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

Why I'm not surprise that's a Ti dom who ask this question.
For the topic :
XSTP = For fun, they like to experiment things so this will be the last sensory experience
XSFP = Because they get upset about someone so they kill themselves to acknowlegde their disagrement about them
XSTJ = They will program their suicide step by step with note and give feedback until they die, and they will do it to improve suicide for others
XSFJ = They will do it because a group of people said they should kill themselves
XNFP = They will sacrifice themselves so at least it would be one stupid person less on this planet
XNFJ = They will kill themselves for the good of society, but I should say what they think is good for the society since they are Ni user, their view could be irreal so it at least would also be one stupid person less on this planet
XNTJ = They can kill themselves, we don't need arrogant people on this planet
XNTP = They will commit suicide because it's the logical thing to do since they think that the life is meaningless


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Statistically, INFP's are the most likely to report suicidal thoughts. I've never found anything about actually carrying it out. My best bet would be what @Plumedoux said, certain types would be more likely to do it for certain reasons.


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

This is in no way implying all INFPs are suicidal, but I do find them most likely to glorify death. Think people like Sylvia Plath.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Are you thinking about committing suicide?
If so nobody cares.
Anyways I guess I would commit super side if I had no reason to live. As meaningless as it seems we'll never know if it really is


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Marshy14 said:


> Are you thinking about committing suicide?
> If so nobody cares.
> Anyways I guess I would commit super side if I had no reason to live. As meaningless as it seems we'll never know if it really is


Super side.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

*SUICIDE

SUICIDE

SUICIDE


SUICIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

* *


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

xSTP - boredom/apathy
xNTP - boredom/apathy
xSFP - self-hatred
xNFP - self-hatred
xNTJ - failure
xNFJ - loneliness
xSFJ - hated by others
xSTJ - thinks self is useless


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

*Thread Notice: Please continue discussion, but bear in mind that typism of any kind is not tolerated on this forum. *

Thanks!


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Figure said:


> *Thread Notice: Please continue discussion, but bear in mind that typism of any kind is not tolerated on this forum. *
> 
> Thanks!


Is it really typist? or are you being typist against types?

Somewhere there's a cracked egg shell, and I know there's a poacher in the mix; but who could it be?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Is it really typist? or are you being typist against types?



There are posts on this thread that are blatantly typist. Should others occur, they will be dealt with in accordance with forum rules.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

All I'm sayin' is I don't wanna know who cracked first!

The chicken or the egg...


----------



## AltruisticMisanthropist (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't think very many xNTJs would kill their self unless it was the best choice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

AltruisticMisanthropist said:


> I don't think very many xNTJs would kill their self unless it was the best choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have to agree with you here. I don't know about other xNTJs, but my personal belief is that it's pretty stupid to kill yourself ('you' is in general 'you all') unless a) you'll soon die a very painful death from sickness, torture, etc or b) it's your life or many others' lives. Basically, the whole lesser evil mentality.

So, probably xNTJs are in generally more likely to see that there is still a future for them and whatever stress and trauma they're going through at a certain point in time will pass and the consequences of suicide are greater than the immediate escape (i.e stress and unimaginable trauma inflicted on friends, family, and even those who barely know you (again, in general), and the fact that so much potential is thrown away).

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

Plumedoux said:


> XNTJ = They can kill themselves, we don't need arrogant people on this planet
> XNTP = They will commit suicide because it's the logical thing to do since they think that the life is meaningless


I'm quite honestly not sure if I should be offended or laugh. I'll just settle for this poker face: -_-


----------



## Amnesia (May 7, 2016)

Plumedoux said:


> Why I'm not surprise that's a Ti dom who ask this question.
> For the topic :
> XSTP = For fun, they like to experiment things so this will be the last sensory experience
> XSFP = Because they get upset about someone so they kill themselves to acknowlegde their disagrement about them
> ...


I'm kind of curious as to how you determined the possible reasons. Is it by some kind of functions, or based more on a general feel you get from each type? I've been wondering how people do these posts, I've been seeing similar posts of eg. why each function does a particular thing on several tumblr blogs, which I find really interesting. I know things like this are probably made just for fun, and not to be taken so seriously, but I'm just really curious as to how you came up with such. It would be awesome if you could teach me your ways haha, thank you!


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

Amnesia said:


> I'm kind of curious as to how you determined the possible reasons. Is it by some kind of functions, or based more on a general feel you get from each type? I've been wondering how people do these posts, I've been seeing similar posts of eg. why each function does a particular thing on several tumblr blogs, which I find really interesting. I know things like this are probably made just for fun, and not to be taken so seriously, but I'm just really curious as to how you came up with such. It would be awesome if you could teach me your ways haha, thank you!


Based on stereotype about type and with a little bit of imagination, I came up with this. I like stereotype because there is always a part of truth on it. I also take MBTI for some kind of entertainment so I like to play with it.

You can take this post in every way you want. It's not funny when people settle their view, I prefer ambiguity.


----------



## Amnesia (May 7, 2016)

Plumedoux said:


> Based on stereotype about type and with a little bit of imagination, I came up with this. I like stereotype because there is always a part of truth on it. I also take MBTI for some kind of entertainment so I like to play with it.
> 
> You can take this post in every way you want. It's not funny when people settle their view, I prefer ambiguity.


Ok thank you, that was pretty helpful! :happy:


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Figure said:


> There are posts on this thread that are blatantly typist.


Specify.


----------



## HerpDerpette (May 1, 2016)

Well, as an xNTP I'd end it all because of irrational people totally restricting my creativity, social interactions and access to news/information without any reason. I have been there, it was not pretty. Also things that irks me is when I see things running inefficiently and people refuse to change, that's my hell.


----------

